# asthma, coughing fits and gasping for air, what is this???



## splunky (Dec 19, 2006)

I need help figuring out why this is still happening to DS1. This thread gives background as to what happened, but basically, he was diagnosed with a virus "like whooping cough" http://www.mothering.com/discussions...whooping+cough Put on antibiotics and given some homeopathics I have, plus helping him relax through the coughing fits, he did much better.

He had no fits at night for quite a while, and was doing excellent during the day (his antibiotics were finished 2 days ago). Then, last night and tonight he woke up around 1:30am in a coughing fit that led to gasping for air! We are able to sit with him and calm him down within 2-3 minutes, tonight with the asthma homeopathic drops, and then he is fine. He has no recollection of it in the morning!

I will take him to the Dr again if needed, but they just tell me he's fine, they see it all the Itime etc etc. as they did before, when told it was a virus. Tomorrow is a public holiday, so we have to wait it out, and I will bring him to ER if needed. Plus, what I don't understand is when we get him to relax, he can start to breathe again.
But I wanted to see what you think ??? I am perplexed and a little freaked out seeing my son do this each night! And, yes, this "virus" that needed antibiotics, has been in our home since mid September!
(sorry if this sounds a little scattered, its 2:30am and i just dealt with ds and dd in coughing fits.)


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I'd want an inhaler (with a mask type spacer) or a nebulizer. This sounds scary (and like asthma, yes) to me. My son and myself both have asthma that viruses aggravate the asthma which hangs on and on. I had a virus recently and I was just constantly coughing to the point where I coudln't get a breath. It was worse at night. But when I used the inhaler I'd be able to sleep for 4-6 hours because I could breathe.


----------



## splunky (Dec 19, 2006)

So, if I give him the inhaler, it might help? He has one, but I haven't used it. I just don't understand why it happens so sudden and then he stops just as sudden, when we try to calm him. It doesn't make sense, but I tell ya, waking up to him gasping for air on the floor is one sight I NEVER want to see!


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

My ds is asthmatic and will ignore or play through symptoms until it seems like "suddenly" he's having an attack. It may be that your ds is sleeping through a while of difficulty til it gets so bad it wakes him. Also, as an asthmatic myself I know that lying down allows mucus to slowly build up til finally it triggers a coughing/wheezing fit, which clears it and then things are better right away. Breathing difficulty is a scary thing. I'd be willing to administer a preventive at bedtime for a while to give this virus time to run its course & stop aggravating his airways. My idea of what to prevent though isn't the coughing so much as the mucus buildup - if you can address the mucus you will avoid the coughing fits. When I was a kid fighting bronchitis a lot, I'd have to drink to stay really hydrated to keep the mucus loose, and my dr told my mom to lay me on my tummy and very firmly pat my back for ten minutes - it knocks loose a lot of gunk in the lungs and the child will then cough it up and feel better for a few hours.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

With an asthma cough it seems it goes that way (the sudden start, stop) at least for my son and myself. It is terrifying not to be able to get a breath and so I think the panic probably makes the situation worse. This can turn really ugly and deadly (if it is asthma) so I'm glad you do have a nebulizer. Yes, I would use it.


----------



## ~Twighlight~ (Oct 19, 2008)

I wouldn't think twice, personally. We don't use meds, haven't ever done abx, vaxxes, OTC, anything prescription. However with struggling to breathe it wouldn't be a question. You can't heal if you can't oxygenate. Don't overuse it, but use it when necessary.

You can do things to help move air. I would use liquid oxygen, sandalwood essential oil, castor oil packs and hydrotherapy. Really use natural means if you can, but don't skimp when you (or your child) can't breathe. HTH.


----------



## ~Twighlight~ (Oct 19, 2008)

Okay....I so needed to post this because I had an attack last night. I had one two nights ago and got through it with black coffee, bi carb and vitamin C.....got through it in the sense that I didn't feel urgent. It was way scary though. Then I talked to my doc who said if it happened again that night I had to go into the emergency room because whatever this virus is it gets progressively worse (and I'm on week 4) Well, it happened again. I looked up Levy's vitamin C therapy because I know it's used for pertussis-and though this hasn't been diagnosed as such it's damned close. Anyway I started wheezing and it came on fast. I did the first dose and felt no different. The second I felt better, by the third there was noticeable progress. By the sixth dose I was breathing and talking normally. I was in shock, but it totally worked. I slept beautifully. I have a slight cough this morning though (didn't seem to cough at all last night) so I'm gonna do another day of it and try to kick this thing.

I figured I'd post in case it was helpful. It's generally pretty easy to get kids to take vitamin C-but I dont' know how old your little one is. Hope you guys get relief!


----------

